# Found yesterday



## beagle pup (Jun 11, 2017)

FOUND THIS YESTERDAY WHILE FISHING NEVER FOUND ONE LIKE THIS BEFORE


----------



## DEERFU (Jun 11, 2017)

nice un


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 11, 2017)

awesome find....!
wonder its age.


----------



## dtala (Jun 12, 2017)

probably Woodland era, 1000-2500 years old.

a very tough rock to knap into a "pretty" point


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 12, 2017)

dtala said:


> probably Woodland era, 1000-2500 years old.



always like to stop and think of who actually made it and how their life was.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice point. I wonder if that single notch was knapped into it, or was broken out? It could be a Guilford, middle Archaic.


----------

